# String blur



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes the top Barebow shooters are using string blur. It’s your rear sight in a way so it’s silly not to use it. If you’re set on that high anchor(I’d go to a lower one if it were me) then you could play with tilting/rotating your head around the string. Even with a lower anchor I tilt my head to get things lined up where I like them.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Definitely use it and if you intend to shoot field then an anchor giving you at least a 45m point on is important.


----------



## 150Archer99 (Aug 15, 2017)

I can get the string blur near the riser when I use a lower anchor which is good when I shoot a class where string walking is allowed. If I don't string walk with the low anchor the arrow is very low in my vision and I get a fair amount of vertical variation in my shots which is not surprising. I usually shoot instinctive class in Canada that doesn't allow string walking. I was trying to find a high anchor that would get the string blur along the riser so the anchor would work for both instinctive and the barebow class. Even when rotating my head with the high anchor I can't seem to get the string blur in an acceptable spot. I have been watching some of the top pros and some use the high anchor and no string walking so they must have it figured out. Thank you for the help.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, using string blur is essential - it sets the horizontal axis of your rear sight, so to speak.

For shooting in an equipment class that does not allow SW, try adding a bow quiver to give yourself something further outboard to align with.


----------



## 150Archer99 (Aug 15, 2017)

No quivers allowed either. I will just keep working on it. Thank you


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A little head tilt can help.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't get this at all. Looking at string blur does not seem to help with the vertical alignment of the bow any more than just looking at the riser and limbs. I have no idea how string blur is supposed to set the "horizontal axis of the rear sight". With barebow alignment to the target relies on the tip of the arrow for elevation. Looking down the shaft of the arrow sets the windage alignment.


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

camperjim said:


> I don't get this at all. Looking at string blur does not seem to help with the vertical alignment of the bow any more than just looking at the riser and limbs. I have no idea how string blur is supposed to set the "horizontal axis of the rear sight". With barebow alignment to the target relies on the tip of the arrow for elevation. Looking down the shaft of the arrow sets the windage alignment.


Depends on how you address the string. The way I anchor on my setup , I'm able to have the string superposed with the arrow shaft and that gives me incredible left and right alignment. You can look at the shaft all you want, if you're not paying attention to the string blur, it won't be very accurate. Especially if you have lines or markings on the ground that might mess up your perspective.

If you can't put the string on top of the arrow, try to line it up with the edge of the risertor any other reference point.

In the end it's all about getting a man's reference points in order to get the most consistent aiming frame 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## 150Archer99 (Aug 15, 2017)

I think if you can really look straight down the arrow shaft the string blur has to be directly in line with the arrow. My issue is the string blur is way off the the right of the riser (I am right handed) so it is not really in my vision. This is the result of the arrow being off on the right side of my eye.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You need to fix your anchor so as to get the blur at least onto the riser somewhere. It may require tilting your head into the string. Or else abandoning the high anchor.

I shoot Instinctive Division with the same anchor as barebow. I use longer and heavier arrows to make it work.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

150Archer99 said:


> No quivers allowed either. I will just keep working on it. Thank you


Ahhh, sounds like you are shooting WA rules. Like Grantmac wrote, I would work on on form and anchor point plus some head tilt to get it all lined up.


----------



## tbferrari3 (Jun 27, 2018)

I use string blur lined up with my arrow shaft at full draw


----------



## DIYS (Apr 2, 2018)

Using string blur definitely helps with my left and right alignment under different lighting conditions.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I definitely use string blur for left/right.

Also apparently many string walkers will alter string blur dependent upon distance. The crawl affects state of tune. Larger crawl, larger affect. So rather than trying to alter the plunger, they alter what they see in their string blur.


----------



## 150Archer99 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you for all the information. Lots to work on as usual.


----------



## Ashred (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't shoot barebow. But, a couple of years back I was listening to a lecture by an experienced archer. He was mentioning how he uses string blur to aim off during a case of wind or similar. 
So I believe alignment of string blur is very important in Barebow just as it is in Olympic recurve


----------



## Ashred (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't shoot barebow. But, a couple of years back I was listening to a lecture by an experienced archer. He was mentioning how he uses string blur to aim off during a case of wind or similar. 
So I believe alignment of string blur is very important in Barebow just as it is in Olympic recurve


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm not sure which model it is. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------

